# Mini Shotgun shells - anybody



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

has anybody tried these

The Aguila 12 Gauge Minishell Tiny Shotgun Shell - AllOutdoor.com


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I wonder how many slugs (of these) I could get in my pump shotgun


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I kept those in my Mossbergs for my daughter to pick up and use if necessary. Kick is negligible. Mine are these Centurian 12 Gauge Mini 00 Buckshot with 6 pellets. I bought them at J&G Sales but they don't appear to carry them anymore.
https://www.cheaperthandirt.com/pro...s-increase-magazine-capacity-8033343150134.do

A fellow on another forum told me they were made for single shot and double barrel shotguns and a favorite in Europe due to firearms restrictions there, and should be well tested at the range before depending on them in life. He said all pumps may not cycle reliably with them (due to their length) and semi-auto's most assuredly will not. Made sense to me. I tested my Mossberg 500's extensively and they do cycle for me.

A regular Mossy 500 has a 15 inch tube and will only take five 2¾ or 3 inch shells. I can put 7 of the mini's in there. I now keep the first two shots as mini's and 4 more 2¾ behind them for a total of 6. The mini's are so I don't knock myself on my butt if I'm woke from a dead sleep and have to grab it. After the first shot or two, I should be wide awake.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Just looking at your pics again, I don't think I'd go with 1¾ shells, 2 inch is as short as I would want to try.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Remington Versa Max is supposed to feed these with no issues. I have not tried it myself. Boss dog is correct. Try them extensively to be sure they cycle reliably in an auto or a pump. I would also like to see how effective they are on a pumpkin and other objects compared to a normal load prior to deciding if this was worthwhile.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

They may have some utilty for youth or for training. But I would not want to turn a very effective 12 gauge into a 20 or less for self defense or hunting.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

A kinder more gentler shotgun? Not for me, give em to the ladies and snowflakes.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Actually they pack quite a wallop. They are not as much of a reduced load as you'd expect. One big issue is feeding from a pump. I tried them in an repro model 97 and they sometimes would hang up.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

looked at them hard - couldn't see justification considering cost and problems with feeding - if they don't go thru all my shotguns it's a no-go to me ....


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

You guys probably know this but to get more shots on one of my shotguns I purchased a tube that crewed on and allowed me to carry more full size shells . A Magazine extension. It originally had a wooden spacer to limit the gun to 3 shells now holds 8 with the extension .


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Yes Sir. I did a test on these about 3 or 4 years ago and I think I wrote a review on PF.

Aguilla mini shells do not cycle well in some shotguns. My Winchester 1300 cycled them perfectly, Mossy 88, Remington 870, Benelli did not. 2 thumbs up for that particular shotgun and the mini-shells but 2 thumbs down due to the fact that all shotguns would not cycle!



Maine-Marine said:


> has anybody tried these
> 
> The Aguila 12 Gauge Minishell Tiny Shotgun Shell - AllOutdoor.com
> 
> ...


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

I tried them in my Remington 870 when they first hit the market....my 870 didnt always cycle them reliably. 

What I do favor is the Reduced Recoil loads put out by many manufactures in the 2 3/4 inch length. Recoil is significantly less and performance loss negligable. In fact in many cases I prefer these types of loads over the standard loads. Two specifically that I like are the reduced recoil 00-buck and Slug loads. The 00-Buck seems to pattern more consistently and tighter despite a slight loss in velocity due to less pellet deformation on discharge in testing I have done. My favorite Slug load is Winchesters Sabot Win-Lite load. Its close in trajectory and I have found that I still get great expansion and deeper penetration on a game animal. Test a reduced velocity slug load in a medium and then a regular slug at standard velocity and you will see what I am talking about.

Just my buck O Five....


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

RJAMES said:


> You guys probably know this but to get more shots on one of my shotguns I purchased a tube that crewed on and allowed me to carry more full size shells . A Magazine extension. It originally had a wooden spacer to limit the gun to 3 shells now holds 8 with the extension .


just don't get caught looking cross-eyed at a rabbit - extensions are banned for hunting most places - even if you plug it down to a 3 shell max load ....


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> A kinder more gentler shotgun? Not for me, give em to the ladies and snowflakes.


1250 fps is 1250 fps


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> 1250 fps is 1250 fps


Yea, but it just doesn't fit in very well with;" Here, hold my beer and I will show you mine".


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

To me they're a solution looking for a problem - why ... just, why?


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

My neighbor loads them to this size himself.. So maybe they do serve a HD purpose for some, if it works in your shotgun.
As far as recoil, their are ways to reduce it.. Different stocks from Mesa Tactical? System is not cheap, but running a shot gun all day is painful, as many here know.
https://mesatactical.com/products/enidine-shot-stock-hydraulic-buffer-mil-spec/


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I have some and they cycled fine in my Mossberg 500. I go from 6 to 10 shells in the 500.
I have a KSG and supposedly it will hold 24 of the mini shells! I have not tried this yet but 24 before reloading, wow! 
These things are going to leave a mark, a big mark! I'll try them in the KSG sometime this spring and report back!


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

This ammo maybe a good idea for those double barrel SBS. Pistol grip short double barrel shotgun gun


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

LunaticFringeInc said:


> I tried them in my Remington 870 when they first hit the market....my 870 didnt always cycle them reliably.
> 
> What I do favor is the Reduced Recoil loads put out by many manufactures in the 2 3/4 inch length. Recoil is significantly less and performance loss negligable. In fact in many cases I prefer these types of loads over the standard loads. Two specifically that I like are the reduced recoil 00-buck and Slug loads. The 00-Buck seems to pattern more consistently and tighter despite a slight loss in velocity due to less pellet deformation on discharge in testing I have done. My favorite Slug load is Winchesters Sabot Win-Lite load. Its close in trajectory and I have found that I still get great expansion and deeper penetration on a game animal. Test a reduced velocity slug load in a medium and then a regular slug at standard velocity and you will see what I am talking about.
> 
> Just my buck O Five....


 Have to agree with most of this. When they just kept one upping the 12Ga we end up with 3 inch mag super RGP loads it just does not make much sense to me. What I would end up killing with a 12ga will go down with some plain jaine round I am sure.
If I need a 12ga 3inch mag slug for a deer, I will get the 30-30.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Flare gun.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

6811 said:


> This ammo maybe a good idea for those double barrel SBS. Pistol grip short double barrel shotgun gun


That what I am thinking, sawed off SxS/OU would benefit from this for a "safer" hold my beer and watch this moment

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

jim-henscheli said:


> flare gun.


absolutely no !!!!!!


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

A review on the mini shotgun shells on the second half of the article.

https://www.gunsamerica.com/blog/benelli-supernova-tactical-12-gauge-aguila-minishells-full-review/?utm_source=email&utm_medium=20170213_BlogDigest_211&utm_campaign=/blog/benelli-supernova-tactical-12-gauge-aguila-minishells-full-review/


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

RedLion said:


> A review on the mini shotgun shells on the second half of the article.
> 
> https://www.gunsamerica.com/blog/benelli-supernova-tactical-12-gauge-aguila-minishells-full-review/?utm_source=email&utm_medium=20170213_BlogDigest_211&utm_campaign=/blog/benelli-supernova-tactical-12-gauge-aguila-minishells-full-review/


doesn't exactly pass muster - sounds like he had jambs but didn't want to really say so - BS evaluator ....

a jamb while shooting trap is one thing - a tactical shotgun doesn't have that option ....


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Illini Warrior said:


> doesn't exactly pass muster - sounds like he had jambs but didn't want to really say so - BS evaluator ....


That is kind of what I took away as well. Worked fine in the pump, but not likely the semiauto.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

RedLion said:


> That is kind of what I took away as well. Worked fine in the pump, but not likely the semiauto.


questionable even in the pump - OK if it was pumped like crazy & continuous - not anything I'd be able to guarantee in combat ....


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

If I want a reduced load, I grab a 20 ga.
If I want a really reduced load I grab one of my .410's.
Winchester makes a 3" OOO buck .410 load that drives five pellets at 1200 fps. That is only three less pellets than a 12 ga at much less recoil.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

First all my pumps and auto's have magazine extension tubes.

Next, the only place i would use them is a double barrel or a break type single shot.

IMO the guides on the shell elevators on pumps and autos are too far forward to make feeding reliable.

This goes for Rem. 870, 1,100, 1187, winni 12, 1,200. benelli and beretta to list some.

The major drawback is the gap from the case mouth to bore's forcing cone causing a lot of bypass, 

especially in the 3 and 3-1/2 inch chambers.

The probability of wadding getting left behind is quite high and that means a blown barrel.

Using the break action, you can check for any obstruction.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Thinking i have to share this info with my big brother who lives out in the sticks and apparently has a phobia about copper head snakes. This sounds to be able to beat the .22 rat shot hes been using to destroy the beneficial creatures. Only kicker is he gave me his fancy shot shot gun..so he might want that back. I best stay quiet. Thanks.


----------

